# So I lied the other night, message from front office



## Marco (Jul 24, 2013)

Get Arthour going, winter was not kind to Arthour, getting a battery to him made the first Predator movie look like a Boy Scout hiking trip, no luck, so I request help from the old man who used to walk behind a team in the woods in 12' of snow. Sir wise man who used to know everything who is now waging war on spotted knapweed with a Poulan Pro made in 1987, can you come help me? , yeah. So I'm chasing father out of the woods with Arthour while he is adjusting his hearing aid to hear me tell him to get out of the way. Where the hell where ya.View attachment 305696
View attachment 305697


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2013)

You can run stuff like this when you can touch a sparkplug and tell it needs to be cleaned from the heat.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked the fouled one looking for the coldest one with my pinkie.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2013)

I tell ya, if I could curp my drinking and pull it together, I could have been rich in about 1905.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2013)

Racine Queen......but dar is no good jobs selling Chinese shoes in Wisconsin no more, it's all Walkers fault.


----------

